

Show HN: Tilepad for Twitter – Twitter in Pinterest Layout - laxk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tilepad-for-twitter/jglhlhdkfaejllkkbcolnkcehcnpcjpf

======
laxk
This is my early alpha version of the Chrome Extension - Tilepad for Twitter.

What will be done more / What I'm working now:

* automatically change the number of columns depending on the width of the window * buggy markup tweets (sometimes) * settings: don't show promoted tweets, show images instead of links, block certain tweets in #discovery mode(no duplicates) * bugs!

I will be glad to hear any comments, suggestions, bugs, questions and so on.

Thanks.

~~~
esoltys
From the About text: "Set of different things and pipyakas that increase hang
time on Twitter." What does "pipyakas" mean?

~~~
laxk
Pepyaka is a meme from the Russian Internet, meaning "a thing." I've made a
similar Chrome extension for a private Russian web community and the
description partially migrated here. I’ll fix it.

------
canistr
What's fascinating to me is that this layout makes it much more difficult to
understand the timeline as linear since you have to read across the page
(left-to-right) and down with noted differences in the sizes of each tweet.

It's the effect of reading all tweets at once instead of focusing in a single
tweet at a time. Clutter adds distractions which take away from the value of
each individual tweet.

However, when I hit a batch of tweets that are primarily photos (as opposed to
pure text and links), it's much easier to understand what's happening.

~~~
laxk
I hear your point, though I believe it's the matter of individual reading
patterns. I don't miss important tweets, just the opposite, I find them
quicker.

------
steeples
I like this, but (and there always is a but when it comes to Chrome addons),
it is liable to break when Twitter does a redesign. I feel a redesign is
imminent for Twitter, as it's a forever shifting design. Maybe I'm worrying
too early, and can use this, but I would dread the day when the author forgets
to update the code when Twitter does a redesign. Perhaps Twitter will do a
redesign just like this and there will be no need for updated code.

~~~
laxk
There are a few options how I can handle it.

* Chrome web store support page. It is a default option. The user can complain there if something doesn't work.

* Implement a complain button in the extension and if something broke and X users clicked the button, I will take action. IMHO It would be nice to have a central maintenance point which the extension will check and in case If you turned on 'maintenance mode' then just show a dialog to users like: The extension isn’t working properly right now. It will automatically be disabled. What to do? [Disable], [Keep it running]

* automatic way: try to build a heuristic system which will monitor changes in the layout and notify to the developer of any issues.

In any case, there will always be a time when the extension would not work if
Twitter changes something globally.

I'll be very happy if this functionality will be implemented on the Twitter
side.

------
reitanqild
This is brilliant.

Almost like google+ actually.

I might start actually enjoying twitter because of you.

\---

Twitter: painting itself into the spam distibution tool corner since its
creation, yet getting away with calling it a feature (R)

~~~
reitanqild
If there was any doubt : I like google+ and I haven't liked twitter much
(yet). Just so I can attract the right downvotes :-P

------
izolate
Nice job mate. Makes Twitter much more readable for me. You got some bugs with
the rounded corners though.

~~~
laxk
Thanks, I’ll fix those.

------
swah
Since every company will lock or limit their APIs once the product becomes
really valuable. this is the way of the future for providing a custom
experience, right?

~~~
laxk
It is a really interesting topic to discuss. It seems like we need to have a
tool/framework on the browser side which allows advanced users to redesign the
layout of a web-site. It is pretty clear right now that Twitter has different
groups of users and it is clear to me that Twitter should have different
designs for them. Even in that post we could see people who "consume" timeline
in a different way :)

IMHO Twitter/Facebook/Google+ should have Rich API and a default client but
the user should be able to select implementation from different companies.
(Similar to a search engine in the browser)

------
suttree
I'm biased but that looks at lot like somewhere.com - and that's no bad thing
:)

------
cpayne624
Loving this so far. Great job

~~~
laxk
Thanks.

